# Opening Day Kayak Fishing Outing-4/24/10



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Details on the Kayak forum...hope too meet some fellow paddlers of the plastic navy!

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=331717


----------

